# Mid sized F150 Barri?



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

This little truck parked next to my Tundra. Looks more... Like a Colorado sized truck to me....


----------



## Okiecontractor (Oct 15, 2012)

He didnt park very straight either.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

My Guess trying to fill up a parking space.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Probably just looks small compared to the tundra.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The tundra could be 5x bigger than the F150. Still wouldn't catch me one one of the POS lol. 

Go drive a f150 then wonder to your self why you bought a tundra.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm on my 4th Tundra. Have not tried the new 150 but I have tried 2013 and wants impressed. 

I did see that truck and thought of razzing you


----------



## GettingBy (Aug 19, 2010)

There should be a guv grant to study this. . .
http://www.google.com/search?client...and+penis+size"+correlation&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I just can never get my head around people thinking tundras are better. They feel like a tin can compared to the f150. They don't ride as nice, tow as nice, have anywhere near the options, less payload and tow capacity, way worse interior, look ugly. 

The only things they win on is they are cheaper and they have way more recalls

If it's a personal preference I get it. My farther in law keeps buying avalanches because he likes them even his current one is in its second engine rebuild and his last one had 3 engine rebuilds and 3 transmissions with a bunch of electrical issues on both.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> The tundra could be 5x bigger than the F150. Still wouldn't catch me one one of the POS lol.
> 
> Go drive a f150 then wonder to your self why you bought a tundra.


What year is your f 150?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

2009


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Tundras are pretty goofy looking. I have an 09 f150 as well. I love it.

I would however own a Tacoma.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> 2009


2006 140,000 Love it. No issues at all with it at all till now. Both cats need to be replaced. Pretty big expense.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

2007 with 226,000 miles here. Can't kill it and have had very few issues with it. I will cry when she goes down.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Funny you say "tin cans" and please show me where the recalls are on Tundras. Maybe next pic I can find a Colorado next to a 150 just for comparison sake.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

And stop saying lol it's teenage girl slang nobody likes it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> And stop saying lol it's teenage girl slang nobody likes it.



I'm not saying lol. It's a laughing face but it never shows the pic. I changed to another one but I'm not sure what it shows instead when your not on an iPhone ��

Looks like it's a square for this one when viewed on PC!
This ones 2 eye's with question marks inside now. WTF!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> Funny you say "tin cans" and please show me where the recalls are on Tundras. Maybe next pic I can find a Colorado next to a 150 just for comparison sake.



Been through this argument before. Someone said their 2009 tundra had way less recalls than my 2009 f150 but it was in fact the opposite and the tundra had a bunch. 

Do a google search it's not hard to find out. 

Also if I remember my figures correctly the f150 is almost the same width and size as the f250. Ain't got time to bust any myths tonight but you can search for your self if you like.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I have had 2010,2011,2012 and 2013 and only changed brakes (once)
and tires of course all service done by Toyota and never once a recall. 2010 had 70k, 2011 110k? 2012 40k and the 13 has 85k all pulling a trailer almost everyday, "Blackie" (2011 pulled a trailer everyday with zero mechanical issues in fact the last day I drove it I jumped out of the brandie new one and shift pattern, sound and brakes were exactly the same.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I drive a 2003 tundra with 207k, runs like new, no major work done, drives great compared to other trucks from 2003. For 2015, I'd chose F-150. Or GM or Ram for that matter.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Been through this argument before. Someone said their 2009 tundra had way less recalls than my 2009 f150 but it was in fact the opposite and the tundra had a bunch.
> 
> Do a google search it's not hard to find out.
> 
> Also if I remember my figures correctly the f150 is almost the same width and size as the f250. Ain't got time to bust any myths tonight but you can search for your self if you like.


2009 Tundra 4
2009 F150 2

As per MotorTrend.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like the width of the 2015 Tundra and F150 are exactly the same.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Pretty good for Toyota, considering they used to make the smallest 1/2ton. My 2004 is smaller in size than domestic but has same power with smaller engine. Wonder when Toyota will join the diesel hd market. Might even give it a shot instead of my dodge diesel which drives like a tank.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Dan_Watson said:


> Looks like the width of the 2015 Tundra and F150 are exactly the same.


That's what I thought too. As well as the height of the bed, cab and bumper.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

If both them trucks were parked straight and level it's much easier to see they are almost exactly the same size. I was at ford dealer dropping mate off and we were looking at the trucks and the new f150 next to the f250's looked exactly the same size. The f250 were a little taller but no wider or longer. It's the suspension on the f250's that make them look bigger at some angles. My mates Chevy 1500 looks massive with the lift kit on it but it's smaller than my truck by quite a bit.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Dan_Watson said:


> 2009 Tundra 4
> 
> 2009 F150 2
> 
> ...



It's not like anyone can forget the famous accelerator pedal issue. Was there even one model of Toyota not affected by that yet they battled for years to cover it up like they did and still do with the rust issues.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

*Mid Sized F150 Barri?*



Roofcheck said:


> I have had 2010,2011,2012 and 2013 and only changed brakes (once)
> and tires of course all service done by Toyota and never once a recall. 2010 had 70k, 2011 110k? 2012 40k and the 13 has 85k all pulling a trailer almost everyday, "Blackie" (2011 pulled a trailer everyday with zero mechanical issues in fact the last day I drove it I jumped out of the brandie new one and shift pattern, sound and brakes were exactly the same.



I know almost for a fact that almost every Toyota made including the tundra was recalled in 2010 due to the accelerator issue. That's the year they took a blasting from the media about it. But let's say you were not affected by that recall you were prob affected by the other 6!

But take a look for your self. They don't admit To easy when there's problems. As you prob seen for your self or choose to ignore they have been on the news a bunch about the cover ups the last 5 years. 

Were as the other big 3 learnt there lessons with this long before Toyota even made trucks.

Also Toyota have a bunch of TSB's as well that are not classed as recalls but issues they don't have to legally fix and notify you off.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Interior width of the bed between wheel wells is all that matters. Four feet between wheel wells is more important than how much the outer panel is puffed out. 

Tom


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

tjbnwi said:


> Interior width of the bed between wheel wells is all that matters. Four feet between wheel wells is more important than how much the outer panel is puffed out.
> 
> Tom


Exactly, other than that they're all too big in my opinion.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like the old fj40


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I personally own an 04 Tacoma with 185,000 on the odo.
Also a 2004 Ford Explorer with 136k. 
My work truck is a 2011 Dodge 3500 Diesel

I hate the Ford in terms of Comfort, (Wifes Car) The seatbelt beeper in it makes me want to look for the dynamite. But it has been very reliable. Unfortunately

I'll take a Tundra over any Ford any day.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Lettusbee said:


> I personally own an 04 Tacoma with 185,000 on the odo.
> Also a 2004 Ford Explorer with 136k.
> My work truck is a 2011 Dodge 3500 Diesel
> 
> ...


It takes about 30 seconds to turn that alarm off.....or just wear your seat belt!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> I personally own an 04 Tacoma with 185,000 on the odo.
> Also a 2004 Ford Explorer with 136k.
> My work truck is a 2011 Dodge 3500 Diesel
> 
> ...



Weird because I find the fords more comfortable than any of the other trucks as they give much better support. But my father in law hates my seats and he loves his Chevy seats but his seats have zero support which he likes. I'm more of a ekornes guy than a lazy boy seat guy though.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Dan_Watson said:


> It takes about 30 seconds to turn that alarm off.....or just wear your seat belt!


Don't need to wear a seat belt to drive it to the other side of the property or hook up a trailer. 

Being as most motor vehicle related fatality news reports involve the words "ejected from vehicle", I definitely advocate and do always wear one, if I'm actually driving somewhere. Don't need no stinkin government intervention to make that happen.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Weird because I find the fords more comfortable than any of the other trucks as they give much better support. But my father in law hates my seats and he loves his Chevy seats but his seats have zero support which he likes. I'm more of a ekornes guy than a lazy boy seat guy though.


When we bought the explorer I hated the seats right off. I worked for a company at the time that had a brand new F150, hated those too. 
The most comfortable seats I've ever had in a truck was my 92 F250. Never sat in anything that comfortable since I sold that truck. 

Going from Dodge to Toyota to Ford all in the same day, you definitely get a sense of the different "philosophies" of their designs.

Not sure what the newer trucks are like though.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I sat in a new F150 that my granite guy had. That was one of the most comfortable seat I have ever sat in.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Try depressing the release button on the belt release for 30 seconds, it should cancel the beeper. If that does not work go into set up and shut it off. 

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I sat in a new F150 that my granite guy had. That was one of the most comfortable seat I have ever sat in.



It's night and day between the 2008 f150's and 2009 onwards. 

It's like mattresses though. Some like firm and supportive which the f150's are and some like soft. That's why I used the comparison about ekornes vs lazy boy. Both are comfy but one is ergonomic, supportive and you don't get out with a bad back after a 6hr drive and one ain't.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Your so misinformed Barry on so many different levels it's sad actually. To each his own opinion like ***holes everyone's got one just seems your talking out it. I know I called you out just to build your post count with your rhetorical, no new data babble (lol) But it's all good. 
There are a lot of people Ford loyal, Chevy loyal and even Dodge. For the last 5 years new to the truck market the Tundra has gained a lot of ground taken a lot of customers from the "Big 3" admit it. I don't expect you to buy a Tundra reiterating a previous post just razzing you up. 

For the record- I may test drive a new Ford and but it but my personal preference on previous Fords I probably won't. Lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> Your so misinformed Barry on so many different levels it's sad actually. To each his own opinion like ***holes everyone's got one just seems your talking out it. I know I called you out just to build your post count with your rhetorical, no new data babble (lol) But it's all good.
> There are a lot of people Ford loyal, Chevy loyal and even Dodge. For the last 5 years new to the truck market the Tundra has gained a lot of ground taken a lot of customers from the "Big 3" admit it. I don't expect you to buy a Tundra reiterating a previous post just razzing you up.
> 
> For the record- I may test drive a new Ford and but it but my personal preference on previous Fords I probably won't. Lol



So where am I miss informed? The facts I provide are online for everyone to see for them self. It's not hard to find. Perhaps prove im wrong then you can go back to imagining there's been no recalls on tundras. Lol no recalls on tundras lol it's funny just watching me type it.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I sat in a new F150 that my granite guy had. That was one of the most comfortable seat I have ever sat in.


was It jerry Nixon's truck ? Empire granite? [by chance]


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

blacktop said:


> was It jerry Nixon's truck ? Empire granite? [by chance]


No. We use Classic Granite & Marble.

I'm telling you, that thing was nice. I'm in an 02 Dakota with no support of any kind really. That seat was loads better than mine.

They drove it down to OBX to install for us. I asked the installer how it was. He said they offered him a newer Silverado but he thought the F150 was more comfortable.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> No. We use Classic Granite & Marble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The f150 is much more comfortable. Was not that long ago I was truck shopping with my mate. He was set on a Chevy as he heard they were better than ford. He had a ford already an older one. I went for test drive with him and was not impressed at all. 

My 5 year old f150 rode nicer and was much more comfortable and Quieter too. I told him to drive my truck when he left. Hardly even got out the Chevy lot and he was sold. He now has a 2014 fx4 loaded. One of the black out ones. 

There's one of 4 reason people ain't driving ford. 

1. They didn't test them 
2. They are brand loyal 
3. They can't afford them 
4. They just don't know better

Have another mate who had a older ford and wanted a 2010 f150. He couldn't afford it so he bought the equivalent Chevy and he's been happy with it. He still would have preferred the ford though


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Since 1992, I've owned two ford diesels, and four dodge diesels.
Both Ford's cost more in repairs than I initially paid for them.
The 92 F250 was comfy though.
Will never buy a Ford Diesel again.
Would consider the F 150 though, if I was in the market for a little truck.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Lettusbee said:


> Since 1992, I've owned two ford diesels, and four dodge diesels.
> Both Ford's cost more in repairs than I initially paid for them.
> The 92 F250 was comfy though.
> Will never buy a Ford Diesel again.
> Would consider the F 150 though, if I was in the market for a little truck.


Ford diesel's have come a long way the last couple years. Dodge had the lead since late 80's through to 06-10'ish but I'd be torn between a dodge and ford now. Drive a dodge now prob try a ford next.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Framer87 said:


> Ford diesel's have come a long way the last couple years. Dodge had the lead since late 80's through to 06-10'ish but I'd be torn between a dodge and ford now. Drive a dodge now prob try a ford next.



How do you figure that?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> The f150 is much more comfortable. Was not that long ago I was truck shopping with my mate. He was set on a Chevy as he heard they were better than ford. He had a ford already an older one. I went for test drive with him and was not impressed at all.
> 
> My 5 year old f150 rode nicer and was much more comfortable and Quieter too. I told him to drive my truck when he left. Hardly even got out the Chevy lot and he was sold. He now has a 2014 fx4 loaded. One of the black out ones.
> 
> ...



This post right her shows how dumb you really are. The ignorance is astonishing at the least.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

I've never had a recall on any of my Tundras"." PERIOD.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Cummins engine? Early 80's turbocharged, 90's intercooled, chev 2001? Ford 95?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> I've never had a recall on any of my Tundras"." PERIOD.



That's exactly why Toyota got that massive fine. They hide the issue and coveted it up for ages and wouldn't send out any recall documents. Even dealers were not notifying customers that parts needed to be changed. Off the top of my head it affected mainly 3 model years of vehicles. 2010 was the main year as it was all over the news and it was the year after I bought mine the forums were full of people taking the piss out of tundras for all their recalls and problems. 

Like Toyota them Self Toyota owners do like to admit there's problems with their vehicles. $1.2b sure made them swing on their heels though. 

Just because the tundra has more recalls than any other truck don't be made. Just buy a ford lol


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> This post right her shows how dumb you really are. The ignorance is astonishing at the least.



How is knowing the differences between each vehicle dumb. That's called an educated buyer. Its like iPhones. There's people out there who think an iPhone is the best and will argue it until their death and theirs people out there who own the iPhone and know full well it's not the best. The first people are the ones who think that everything they own is the best. These people need to get of their high horse and get the real facts not made up facts.


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

I am in a Jeep Wrangler now but I had Fords for over 38 years and they are way better that a Toyota. I had a 09 Tacoma and it was ok but the tailgate must be made of old tin cans because it almost folded up when I tried to put my Harley in the bed. No thanks I'll take a Ford.

My iPhone still is the best!


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Say what you want to say. The resale value on the Tacomas and Tundra are always way better than any of the Big 3. I got almost $3k more for my 2007 tundra than my dad got for his 2007 F150 and they were both similarly equipped and priced when they went out the door. Trucks aren't my dream vehicle, so from a business investment perspective, I'll stick with the tundra.

And the gas pedal thing was a complete load of crap. Once again the media blew it up, any car could have a mat that makes the pedal stick. Lets be clear on it, the fix was they shaved the pedal and put a warning label on the mat.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tccoggs said:


> Say what you want to say. The resale value on the Tacomas and Tundra are always way better than any of the Big 3. I got almost $3k more for my 2007 tundra than my dad got for his 2007 F150 and they were both similarly equipped and priced when they went out the door. Trucks aren't my dream vehicle, so from a business investment perspective, I'll stick with the tundra.
> 
> 
> 
> And the gas pedal thing was a complete load of crap. Once again the media blew it up, any car could have a mat that makes the pedal stick. Lets be clear on it, the fix was they shaved the pedal and put a warning label on the mat.




Let's stick to facts. Our friends Toyota had the recall and they had to reinforce the pedal assembly because it was too weak. After Toyota done that they still had a bunch of people paranoid about the issue and they sent out another TSB that was making sure the pedal did not get caught up on anything. The original fix though was the big fix on all the models affected. 

Here's all the info about what vehicles are affected and what the fix was. http://pressroom.toyota.com/article_print.cfm?article_id=1861


----------



## TWhite (Oct 29, 2013)

A Jeep Wrangler has one of the best resale values.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

If I were going to get a 1/2 ton truck, I'd probably go with an F150 ecoboost. 3/4 Ton, any of the big 3 would be the same for me, I'd probably just see which one I could get the best deal on. 1 ton, Diesel would be the Ram, no question. No single manufacturer has the market cornered. 

For full size SUVs, I will still choose GM over Ford all day any day.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> If I were going to get a 1/2 ton truck, I'd probably go with an F150 ecoboost. 3/4 Ton, any of the big 3 would be the same for me, I'd probably just see which one I could get the best deal on. 1 ton, Diesel would be the Ram, no question. No single manufacturer has the market cornered.
> 
> For full size SUVs, I will still choose GM over Ford all day any day.


I never really paid much attention to 3/4+ tons so im up in the air what i would go for on that. I do like the GM ones but that is nothing more than looks. I have not liked the interior of any of the 3/4 tons but i hear Ford are gonna start making their interiors in the 3/4+ tons more like the f150 which would be nice.


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Everyone has recalls, part of life with a rolling computer these days:

http://www.lemonauto.com/complaints/ford/ford_f150.htm

Some worse than others:

The recall, announced Monday, covers 1.1 million F-150, F-250 and Lincoln Blackwood pickups. The models involved were sold in cold-weather states where road salt can cause straps metal straps holding up the tanks to rust. If the straps break, the tanks can hit the ground, rupture and catch fire.

Ford also recalled more than 10.4 million vehicles in several increments from 1999 to 2007 because a faulty cruise-control switch could cause fires. The recalls covered more than a dozen vehicles built from 1992 to 2004, including some F-Series models.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tccoggs said:


> Everyone has recalls, part of life with a rolling computer these days:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That recall was not on Monday. That was around 2010. 

Of course they all get recalls. Just the nature of the beast though. they all have them but some Jess than others.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Looked at the new F150s up close today. 4x4 with cloth crew cab $42,000. Same configuration Platinum $61,000. 

Crewmax Tundra cloth $42,000 Plattinum $49,000. 

My trade in 86,000 miles Crewmax Limited $37,000 I paid $46,000. That works out to .10 a mile depreciation. 

I give it to Ford it's a huge step over the previous model let's hear a rebutted from the Fanboy comparatively speaking the dealership is searching for a red crewmax- with black leather. 

Oh yeah- back seat is still much bigger in the Toyota. Fact Jack.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

[B said:


> FANBOY[/B];2651697]That recall was not on Monday. That was around 2010.
> 
> Of course they all get recalls. Just the nature of the beast though. they all have them but some Jess than others.


OK "Fanboy".


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

Funny you posted the photo, I am just now starting to see a lot of the 2015 F150s out and about and I was thinking they looked smaller and more fragile as well. I know they aren't, but when you see them on the road they do look like more of a mid size truck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

manny van's.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> Where am I arguing? I asked you why wouldn't you drive one. That's not an argument that's asking you a question.
> 
> Just so your aware f150's have tow capacity of 12000lbs and payload capacity of 3300lbs which is more than some 3/4tons and only 200lb less than our 3/4ton which has been spec'd to have a max tow and payload capacity because all it does is tow stuff.


Have you ever pulled 12000 lbs with an f150?? Just because they can and that's more than my 2001 dodge diesel 2500 is rated for, the 2500 is way better equipped to handle that. Btw I've towed a 28000lbs telehandler on our gooseneck trailer that weighs 6700lbs and pull that around. Can a f150 pull that 34700lbs? Those ratings do not show realistically the functioning at the max ratings.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Another dead horse alert coming


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Framer87 said:


> Have you ever pulled 12000 lbs with an f150?? Just because they can and that's more than my 2001 dodge diesel 2500 is rated for, the 2500 is way better equipped to handle that. Btw I've towed a 28000lbs telehandler on our gooseneck trailer that weighs 6700lbs and pull that around. Can a f150 pull that 34700lbs? Those ratings do not show realistically the functioning at the max ratings.



And your proof of this is? I have towed at my at 11k which is 300lb short of full capacity and it handled fine. Nope I wouldn't do it day in day out but I wouldn't tow at max capacity on a 3/4 or 1 ton either. 

It amazes me that people give advice on a truck they them self have never driven. I have towed the same exact trailer that was 11k lb on the same day to the same location when I was mad bing dirt with the dump trailer. The f150 handled the trailer better than the Chevy 2500HD did and way smoother too boot.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

FANBOY said:


> and your proof of this is? I have towed at my at 11k which is 300lb short of full capacity and it handled fine. Nope i wouldn't do it day in day out but i wouldn't tow at max capacity on a 3/4 or 1 ton either.
> 
> It amazes me that people give advice on a truck they them self have never driven. I have towed the same exact trailer that was 11k lb on the same day to the same location when i was mad bing dirt with the dump trailer. The f150 handled the trailer better than the chevy 2500hd did and way smoother too boot.


ba ba ba ball sheet


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Roofcheck said:


> ba ba ba ball sheet



I see what you did there...


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Just because we love our car riding half tons there is no comparison to the strudiness of a 3/4 ton when pulling. Well, maybe fine in a parking lot.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

*Mid Sized F150 Barri?*



Roofcheck said:


> ba ba ba ball sheet



Does it really bother you that much the F150 is better than your truck?

But what exactly is bull**** about what I said. Your proof also is exactly what? 

Like I said I own the truck you don't. I know your truck ain't got the capacity of the F150 so even if you wanted to tow the amount the F150 could tow or haul you couldn't. 

Perhaps when you can afford a decent truck come back and argue 😂


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

The dead horse smell is getting stronger


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

FANBOY said:


> Does it really bother you that much the F150 is better than your truck?
> 
> But what exactly is bull**** about what I said. Your proof also is exactly what?
> 
> ...


Barry Barry Barry I called bulls**t because your arguement has evolved and your perspective is so, well dellusional your missing the point I continue to make.


You cannot validate with your rides with your mate's truck his HD 2500 handles weight better than your 150 its nonsense. 

FYI this side of the pond "mate" is the person we sleep with. LOL. 

My favorite part of this whole thead is your quoted as FANBOY and have every time I've quoted you. Who's LOL ing now?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

*Mid Sized F150 Barri?*



Roofcheck said:


> Barry Barry Barry I called bulls**t because your arguement has evolved and your perspective is so, well dellusional your missing the point I continue to make.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Instead of making stuff up like you keep doing perhaps try and follow the thread. I know you must be raging because you bought such a **** truck but it's only a truck so don't get your knickers in a twist. 

No go back compose your self and read the replies. For one I have no friends with a 2500HD. Most of my friends drives a F150 so let's at least try and keep the lies down to a minimum. Clearly the only BS'er here is you 😂


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Most boring thread award?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Only boring to people who are jealous of the f150 owners


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

FANBOY said:


> Only boring to people who are jealous of the f150 owners


It's not like your all F150 driver's hero hero.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Only boring to people who are jealous of the f150 owners


Who's jealous of F150 owners? It's a truck. It's not like it's a '72 Porsche RSR. There are lots full of F150s that anyone can buy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> Who's jealous of F150 owners? It's a truck. It's not like it's a '72 Porsche RSR. There are lots full of F150s that anyone can buy.



Did you read the thread either? That's what I just said it's just a truck so stop getting worked up about the f150 being better.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Did you read the thread either? That's what I just said it's just a truck so stop getting worked up about the f150 being better.


That's the problem you usually have. You're always wrapped up in what's "better." Better is a moving target.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> That's the problem you usually have. You're always wrapped up in what's "better." Better is a moving target.



there's no arguing the f150 is the best half ton on the market for Options, payload, towing, engine lineup, quality of build etc etc can't be disputed. 

Now on stuff like looks, seat comfort, wheels, color etc etc then yeas that's a moving target and more preference than anything. 

Just on this thread alone I shut a few people up about their lies they couldn't back up. I keep going on these threads until they have exhausted all their BS. Just like I do on the Apple threads. I don't play well with liars who make stuff up as they go along.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> there's no arguing the f150 is the best half ton on the market for Options, payload, towing, engine lineup, quality of build etc etc can't be disputed.
> 
> Now on stuff like looks, seat comfort, wheels, color etc etc then yeas that's a moving target and more preference than anything.
> 
> Just on this thread alone I shut a few people up about their lies they couldn't back up. I keep going on these threads until they have exhausted all their BS. Just like I do on the Apple threads. I don't play well with liars who make stuff up as they go along.


I bought my 2500 because it will carry more weight then an hd150.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> there's no arguing the f150 is the best half ton on the market for Options, payload, towing, engine lineup, quality of build etc etc can't be disputed.
> 
> Now on stuff like looks, seat comfort, wheels, color etc etc then yeas that's a moving target and more preference than anything.
> 
> Just on this thread alone I shut a few people up about their lies they couldn't back up. I keep going on these threads until they have exhausted all their BS. Just like I do on the Apple threads. I don't play well with liars who make stuff up as they go along.


And for your hard work and noble cause, hopefully the King of all the Internets will Knight you.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> there's no arguing the f150 is the best half ton on the market for Options, payload, towing, engine lineup, quality of build etc etc can't be disputed.
> 
> Now on stuff like looks, seat comfort, wheels, color etc etc then yeas that's a moving target and more preference than anything.
> 
> Just on this thread alone I shut a few people up about their lies they couldn't back up. I keep going on these threads until they have exhausted all their BS. Just like I do on the Apple threads. I don't play well with liars who make stuff up as they go along.


Agreed. Great half ton. Now does it pull 34700#?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I'd never get a half ton, Can't get a solid axle.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The only good f150's were the ones with the 300 I6 with a 5 speed.

You could do a little towing with all that torque and get 26 mpg just driving around.


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't get how some ppl have the energy/motivation to act as a spokesperson for a certain brand vehicle. :whistling

I couldn't care less what brand another person likes, It only becomes annoying when they blatantly disregard every other vehicle.

Let the arguing resume... :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My 2500 carries more wieght than a f150hd. I also love the navigation system, phone system and being able to send directions to my truck from my office and it being activated when I start my truck. Did I mention my 2500hd carries more weight than the f150hd? The package I got with my 2500hd is very comfortable. I think it's more comfortable then any Ford I've ever driven.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I would post a pic of the door jamb plate, but it has my Vin number. Don't think it's a good idea to be putting that it there.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Sorry I was wrong it's 12200lb tow capacity not 12000lb but payload is 3300lb
> 
> http://truckyeah.jalopnik.com/2015-ford-f-150-can-tow-12-200-lbs-carry-an-absurd-3-3-1640231826


Here's what I found for the 2500HD.

The two models also share a powertrain range, which starts off with a gasoline 6.0-liter V8 that produces 360 horsepower (322 in the 3500HD) and 380 lb-ft of torque. Linked to a six-speed automatic gearbox, the 6.0-liter sends power to a 4.10 rear axle that enables maximum conventional towing capacity of up to 13,000 lbs. for the 2500HD and 14,200 lbs. for the 3500HD. *Buyers of the 2500HD enjoy payload capacity of 4,306 lbs*

Read more:http://www.leftlanenews.com/new-car-buying/chevrolet/silverado-heavy-duty/#ixzz3UiF2dpyU

http://www.leftlanenews.com/new-car-buying/chevrolet/silverado-heavy-duty/specifications/

The Chevy website says 3633 lbs. But it's still more than the f150hd, I need everything I can get. I carry at least 700-1000lbs lbs consistently just in tool boxes and tools.then I carry 3000lbs of material often. I need a 3/4 ton not a 1/2 ton nor does the 1/2 ton hd work for me either.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Where do you find the payload size on your vehicle?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> My 2500 carries more wieght than a f150hd. I also love the navigation system, phone system and being able to send directions to my truck from my office and it being activated when I start my truck. Did I mention my 2500hd carries more weight than the f150hd? The package I got with my 2500hd is very comfortable. I think it's more comfortable then any Ford I've ever driven.



Again Mike me knowing and you thinking is the problem we own both trucks and have used them side by side. There's not even any comparison at all between the comfort and ride. 

Still we have people who don't Owen the trucks thinking that they know what's better!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Where do you find the payload size on your vehicle?



You take your truck weight and deduct it off your GVRW. The f150's have it inside the door pillar on the same sticker as the tire pressures.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Here's what I found for the 2500HD.
> 
> The two models also share a powertrain range, which starts off with a gasoline 6.0-liter V8 that produces 360 horsepower (322 in the 3500HD) and 380 lb-ft of torque. Linked to a six-speed automatic gearbox, the 6.0-liter sends power to a 4.10 rear axle that enables maximum conventional towing capacity of up to 13,000 lbs. for the 2500HD and 14,200 lbs. for the 3500HD. *Buyers of the 2500HD enjoy payload capacity of 4,306 lbs*
> 
> ...



Depends how you spec a truck. Just saying you have a 2500hd does not mean it has more payload. This is wear people who have no idea about trucks go wrong and this is why you see so many 2500 dragging their asses going down the street with the same size trailers as mine with less weight in them yet my f150 sits flat. 

it's all based on how they were optioned when new. As an example my payload is only 900lb but I don't carry anything other than a few pods and ends as my trailer Carries everything. 

Some of us have no need for 3300lb payload and 13klb of tow capacity. I remember when I first come on this forum and I was first contractor with the f150 and a bunch of people said it wouldn't be any good or last long towing my trailer. Funny that because it's been nearly 6 years now of towing the mountain roads day in day out and not one issue. Yet I was told I needed a 3/4ton!


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> Some of us have no need for 3300lb payload and 13klb of tow capacity. I remember when I first come on this forum and I was first contractor with the f150 and a bunch of people said it wouldn't be any good or last long towing my trailer. Funny that because it's been nearly 6 years now of towing the mountain roads day in day out and not one issue. Yet I was told I needed a 3/4ton!


I used to work around an amish roofing crew. They didn't have a clue and went out and bought a bare bones F-150 regular cab with the 4.6 L V6. They pulled a 16' tandem axle trailer everyday loaded with tools. It got the job done but that doesn't mean it was the best choice of truck. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

If it got the job done who's to say it's the wrong choice? Like Barry, that is your opinion


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

*Mid Sized F150 Barri?*



Spencer said:


> I used to work around an amish roofing crew. They didn't have a clue and went out and bought a bare bones F-150 regular cab with the 4.6 L V6. They pulled a 16' tandem axle trailer everyday loaded with tools. It got the job done but that doesn't mean it was the best choice of truck. Your argument is invalid.



Wouldn't the bare bones model have the highest payload/towing capacity?

Edit: payload maybe, but not towing? I forgot about the tow packages.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

JT Wood said:


> If it got the job done who's to say it's the wrong choice? Like Barry, that is your opinion



Never mind. I was trying make a point but it didn't come across. I could care less what anyone drives if it works for them. I like my f250. Doesn't matter to me what others drive. If it works for them great. I'll say I like my 3/4 ton and don't feel a need to take it farther than that.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Again Mike me knowing and you thinking is the problem we own both trucks and have used them side by side. There's not even any comparison at all between the comfort and ride.
> 
> Still we have people who don't Owen the trucks thinking that they know what's better!


The reason I think and know, I've used both trucks. Dont even tell me what my preference is for comfort. You don't speak for me. Did I mention the 2500hd carries more weight?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> there's no arguing the f150 is the best half ton on the market for Options, payload, towing, engine lineup, quality of build etc etc can't be disputed.
> 
> *Now on stuff like looks, seat comfort, wheels, color etc etc then yeas that's a moving target and more preference than anything*.
> 
> Just on this thread alone I shut a few people up about their lies they couldn't back up. I keep going on these threads until they have exhausted all their BS. Just like I do on the Apple threads. I don't play well with liars who make stuff up as they go along.


remember comfort is more preference then anything? You said it yourself.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> My 2500 carries more wieght than a f150hd. I also love the navigation system, phone system and being able to send directions to my truck from my office and it being activated when I start my truck. Did I mention my 2500hd carries more weight than the f150hd? The package I got with my 2500hd is very comfortable. I think it's more comfortable then any Ford I've ever driven.


Thasts awesome feature the Nav. I gotta look to see if I can do that on mine. 

GM has the ability to shut the truck down too should it be stolen, which I know I can't with my Tundra.

Just drove a 13 Chevy 2500 with 6.0 pulling trailer to the dump full of shingles, total weight 16,060 dumping 5,660. There is no comparison to the weight on a 3/4 ton on a less than smooth road. Power wise, the shift pattern alone changes the game. Jumped back in my Tundra more like a car. 

Keeping this conversation back to 1/2 ton comparisons new 2015 F150 compared to the new Tundra's Barry- you have the 5.4 right? So thats not available anymore only 2.7 and 3.4? V6 and 5.0 so YOU cannot This will hurt the Ford because in the real world empty V-6 is not that much better than a V8 and add some weight it goes down hill fast.

Good friend drives F150 with eco and he says he rarely gets better than 16MPG and I get 16MPG with my 5.7.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Roofcheck said:


> Thasts awesome feature the Nav. I gotta look to see if I can do that on mine.
> 
> GM has the ability to shut the truck down too should it be stolen, which I know I can't with my Tundra.
> 
> ...


With that navigation feature, I'm able to send the address to my truck with my on star Phone app. It's my favorite app on my mobile devices.

I can unlock my doors, check my oil and tire pressure as well. I can also start my ruck. All from my phone.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> Thasts awesome feature the Nav. I gotta look to see if I can do that on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The comparisons not about my truck. It's about the 2015 compared to other 2015's. It's a bunch of people guessing how each truck performs without using them. Just because your Toyota ai t got anywhere near the payload of the f150 you seem to think the f150 is not capable. Try telling that to all the people using the 2015 towing massive RV's around the country that it can carry that much. 

Like I said there was a bunch of people who said my truck wouldn't last towing my 7500lb trailer day in day but it has and with no problems. Also said the 5.4 wouldn't be able to tie the mountain roads at all with a struggle yet it does to them with the flow of traffic too. 

But as I have said about the 3/4ton comparison having a 3/4ton does not automatically mean you have more payload but a lot of people still think it does which shows how little these people know about trucks.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> The comparisons not about my truck. It's about the 2015 compared to other 2015's. It's a bunch of people guessing how each truck performs without using them. Just because your Toyota ai t got anywhere near the payload of the f150 you seem to think the f150 is not capable. Try telling that to all the people using the 2015 towing massive RV's around the country that it can carry that much.
> 
> Like I said there was a bunch of people who said my truck wouldn't last towing my 7500lb trailer day in day but it has and with no problems. Also said the 5.4 wouldn't be able to tie the mountain roads at all with a struggle yet it does to them with the flow of traffic too.
> 
> *But as I have said about the 3/4ton comparison having a 3/4ton does not automatically mean you have more payload but a lot of people still think it does which shows how little these people know about trucks.*


Show many any specs that show the f150hd carries the same or more wieght than the 2500hd. Show me anything credible.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> The reason I think and know, I've used both trucks. Dont even tell me what my preference is for comfort. You don't speak for me. Did I mention the 2500hd carries more weight?



So owning both trucks means I know less about them than someone who has used both trucks lol. You get more full of **** mike everyday. 

You already said you don't need your truck to be comfortable because you have a caddy. So I take it that means your truck is uncomfortable which yes they are uncomfortable which is why I drive a f150. 

You should keep track of what you say mike as you contradict your self a lot. 

Also again not all 2500hds have more payload than 1/2 tons. It's like the people who buy 1/2tons expecting to have full payload and towing when they fully load the vehicle with options


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> So owning both trucks means I know less about them than someone who has used both trucks lol. You get more full of **** mike everyday.
> 
> You already said you don't need your truck to be comfortable because you have a caddy. So I take it that means your truck is uncomfortable which yes they are uncomfortable which is why I drive a f150.
> 
> ...


I don't need it for comfort. Doesn't mean my preference isn't the 2500. Show me a spec from the manufacturer that's says a F150 can carry as much weight as a 2500hd otherwise your just hot air. I've driven it enough to know what my preference is. I never said you don't know what your preference is, did I? Just like you can't say what mine is. You don't speak for me.

Your experience DOES NOT allow you to know anything about me. That's just laughable.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Spencer said:


> Never mind. I was trying make a point but it didn't come across. I could care less what anyone drives if it works for them. I like my f250. Doesn't matter to me what others drive. If it works for them great. I'll say I like my 3/4 ton and don't feel a need to take it farther than that.


I was just kinda busting your balls. I drive a superduty too. Wouldn't even consider a f150. Imo a 3/4 Ton is built to work to capacity safer and longer than a half ton. A half ton is just not as strong


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The only good f150's were the ones with the 300 I6 with a 5 speed.
> 
> You could do a little towing with all that torque and get 26 mpg just driving around.


I drove a 5spd 300I6 for about five years, never hit 20mpg even with nothing in the bed. Great truck anyway, until the crappy Mazda transmission blew up at 300,000km.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

JT Wood said:


> I was just kinda busting your balls. I drive a superduty too. Wouldn't even consider a f150. Imo a 3/4 Ton is built to work to capacity safer and longer than a half ton. A half ton is just not as strong



I hear ya. These pics are from this winter shortly after I got my 3/4 ton. Pulled this full load of wood on my 14 dump trailer through about 10" of drifted snow at the end of a corn field and up the ditch bank. Pulled through it like a champ. I love my 3/4 ton.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PatChap said:


> I drove a 5spd 300I6 for about five years, never hit 20mpg even with nothing in the bed. Great truck anyway, until the crappy Mazda transmission blew up at 300,000km.


my last one was a 95 2wd. I could hit 27 mpgs on the highway occasionally. Overall average was about 22. 

Sometimes I miss that ugly old truck.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My first truck was an all primered 1963 Chevy step side three on the tree. I want to say it had a straight six 250. It's been 30 years. Loved that truck. My girlfriend drove it into an avocado tree. Needless to say I was through with her after that. She wad a cute little petunia too. Liked my truck better though.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> I was just kinda busting your balls. I drive a superduty too. Wouldn't even consider a f150. Imo a 3/4 Ton is built to work to capacity safer and longer than a half ton. A half ton is just not as strong



Again I keep seeing this and your proof of this is what? Or is it just your opinion that half tons ain't designed to work at their capacity for lengths of time?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

*Mid Sized F150 Barri?*



Californiadecks said:


> I don't need it for comfort. Doesn't mean my preference isn't the 2500. Show me a spec from the manufacturer that's says a F150 can carry as much weight as a 2500hd otherwise your just hot air. I've driven it enough to know what my preference is. I never said you don't know what your preference is, did I? Just like you can't say what mine is. You don't speak for me.
> 
> Your experience DOES NOT allow you to know anything about me. That's just laughable.



look at the build sheet for the f150. It may even tell you on the build and price now. Spec a f150 HD with Same options as the 2500HD or as close to it as you can get and see which has more payload. The f150 will because for one its a lot lighter because of all the alloy and that then bumps the payload as you don't hit your GVRW too early. 

you clearly have no idea what you payload even is on your truck since your asking. It's something you should know if you carry stuff all the time like you say you do. I don't even carry stuff in the truck and I know my payload capacity.

Having 4x4 reduces your payload
Having long bed reduces your payload
Having crew cab reduces your payload
Having nav reduces your payload 
Having power windows reduces your payload
Having power seats reduces your payload 
Having a sunroof reduces your payload
Having leather seats reduces your payload 
Having bed step reduces your payload 
Having bed liner reduces your payload 

Is any of this making sense to you. Just because they say the max tow capacity of a truck is X amount it don't mean your truck is.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> look at the build sheet for the f150. It may even tell you on the build and price now. Spec a f150 HD with Same options as the 2500HD or as close to it as you can get and see which has more payload. The f150 will because for one its a lot lighter because of all the alloy and that then bumps the payload as you don't hit your GVRW too early.
> 
> you clearly have no idea what you payload even is on your truck since your asking. It's something you should know if you carry stuff all the time like you say you do. I don't even carry stuff in the truck and I know my payload capacity.
> 
> ...


Show me any specs (straight from the factory) that any f150 HD that has a payload more than any 2500hd.

I need facts

I'm not t talking about what you do after you buy it, that changes factory. Show me specs from the factory.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You're dancing, Barri


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

You surely can find something comparable to each other to make your case. I mean how hard is it to find two different make models with close enough bells and whistles?


----------



## PatChap (Jun 1, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> my last one was a 95 2wd. I could hit 27 mpgs on the highway occasionally. Overall average was about 22.
> 
> Sometimes I miss that ugly old truck.


You must drive totally different than I do, over 5 years I averaged a whopping 18l/100km or around 13mpg. Towing our dump trailer through the city I could bring that down that to 8 or 9 :laughing:.
I miss that truck a lot.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I looked to satisfy my own curiousity:

2015 F-150 

Max towing: 12,100
Max payload: 3,300

http://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/specifications/towing/

2015 Chevy 2500 HD

Max towing: 17,900
Max payload: 3560

2015 F250

Max towing: 12,500 gas, 14,000 diesel
Max payload: 3,890

http://www.ford.com/trucks/superduty/specifications/payload/


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> there's no arguing the f150 is the best half ton on the market for Options, payload, towing, engine lineup, quality of build etc etc can't be disputed.
> 
> Now on stuff like looks, seat comfort, wheels, color etc etc then yeas that's a moving target and more preference than anything.
> 
> Just on this thread alone I shut a few people up about their lies they couldn't back up. I keep going on these threads until they have exhausted all their BS. Just like I do on the Apple threads. I don't play well with liars who make stuff up as they go along.


Those that had their turbos implode and catch fire might dispute the build quality...


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

Spencer said:


> I looked to satisfy my own curiousity:
> 
> 2015 F-150
> 
> ...



And to add to the charts
Ram 2500 Gas payload 3907 Towing 17,750
http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/towing_guide/


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Show me any specs (straight from the factory) that any f150 HD that has a payload more than any 2500hd.
> 
> I need facts
> 
> I'm not t talking about what you do after you buy it, that changes factory. Show me specs from the factory.



Mike you should know by now I don't argue unless I'm right. Give me a few hours and let me show you up some more about how little you know about trucks. I'm working on my deck so ain't got time to do this right now but I will have once I'm done here.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Mike you should know by now I don't argue unless I'm right. Give me a few hours and let me show you up some more about how little you know about trucks. I'm working on my deck so ain't got time to do this right now but I will have once I'm done here.


It says maximum payload. That means that's the most it is supposed to ever carry. Regardless of what it has on it or doesn't have on it. 2500hd beats anything a 150 has. Period.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I looked to satisfy my own curiousity:
> 
> 2015 F-150
> 
> ...



I see spencer is also showing his ignorance on how payloads and tow capacities are calculated. 

This argument takes me back to when old Mike who was here tried to call me a liar about payload and tie capacity specs being based on vehicle weight and gvrw and also it was the same time you told me I was a liar about not needing DOT stickers in my truck and trailer even though I only travel intrastate. Looks like we living them days all over again.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I see spencer is also showing his ignorance on how payloads and tow capacities are calculated.
> 
> This argument takes me back to when old Mike who was here tried to call me a liar about payload and tie capacity specs being based on vehicle weight and gvrw and also it was the same time you told me I was a liar about not needing DOT stickers in my truck and trailer even though I only travel intrastate. Looks like we living them days all over again.


But your wrong. The maximum for a 150 HD isn't more or even equal to a 2500hd. Do you know what maximum means it means that's the most it's suppose to carry. That's the benchnark. YOU ARE WRONG when you say a 150hd carries more maximum wieght. 

You used 3300 lbs remember? That was ok for you to use as a benchmark until I called you on it. but when I use my benchmark you start dancing about all the variables. It's always going to be maximum. That's the only way it can.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Did I mention that the 2500hd carries more than a 150hd. According to all the specs of the manufactures for maximum payload. 

That's why I bought a 2500hd. Because of what it can carry. :laughing:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> I see spencer is also showing his ignorance on how payloads and tow capacities are calculated.
> 
> This argument takes me back to when old Mike who was here tried to call me a liar about payload and tie capacity specs being based on vehicle weight and gvrw and also it was the same time you told me I was a liar about not needing DOT stickers in my truck and trailer even though I only travel intrastate. Looks like we living them days all over again.



FYI just because someone questions you doesn't mean its a personal attack.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Spencer said:


> FYI just because someone questions you doesn't mean its a personal attack.


He thinks anyone that doesn't have the same as he has, and posts about it, they must be insulting him. I see a trend here. Apple, festool, Chevy. Etc.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> But your wrong. The maximum for a 150 HD isn't more or even equal to a 2500hd. Do you know what maximum means it means that's the most it's suppose to carry. That's the benchnark. YOU ARE WRONG when you say a 150hd carries more maximum wieght.
> 
> You used 3300 lbs remember? That was ok for you to use as a benchmark until I called you on it. but when I use my benchmark you start dancing about all the variables. It's always going to be maximum. That's the only way it can.



Oh so you wanna play the make stuff up game too. You know when someone has lost the argument as they make **** up. Show me where I said "carries more maximum weight" 

Let me remind you what I said. Based on configuration f150's have a payload higher than a lot of 3/4tons. I never once said that 1/2 tons have a higher maximum payload capacity but if you want to prove me wrong then quote me or your as full of **** as a few others on here. Liars don't go down well with me mike and it's gets to me when people resort to making **** up because they can argue anything with facts.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> He thinks anyone that doesn't have the same as he has, and posts about it, they must be insulting him. I see a trend here. Apple, festool, Chevy. Etc.


I know. 

It has a way of getting under a guys skin after a while. I'll keep biting my tongue.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I couldn't help It !!! Ya'll need to chill!!
:laughing:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfHtcUZXljw


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Spencer said:


> FYI just because someone questions you doesn't mean its a personal attack.



Where did I say it was a personal attack? I'm not taking this personal unless you calling me a liar about what I'm saying. You just as uneducated on truck payload and tow capacities as he is. I used to be the same until I tried to figure out my my dealer told me I had 3000lb payload capacity but my sticker on door said 900lb! just because they say it tows that as a max it don't mean every model does. My truck has over 2000lb of options over a stick 1/2ton. Same rules apply to every model of vehicle made.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> Where did I say it was a personal attack? I'm not taking this personal unless you calling me a liar about what I'm saying. You just as uneducated on truck payload and tow capacities as he is. I used to be the same until I tried to figure out my my dealer told me I had 3000lb payload capacity but my sticker on door said 900lb! just because they say it tows that as a max it don't mean every model does. My truck has over 2000lb of options over a stick 1/2ton. Same rules apply to every model of vehicle made.


True, but when you compare the models that the manufacturer uses to calculate their max payload and towing numbers...the 2500's win...which it's kinda silly to think it would be any other way...and I believe Ram has em beat


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> He thinks anyone that doesn't have the same as he has, and posts about it, they must be insulting him. I see a trend here. Apple, festool, Chevy. Etc.



Again you couldn't be anymore wrong. That would mean I must like Apple because I have a bunch of them. If anything it's you who thinks everything you own or use is the best. 

I own Apple and a bunch of it and it's not the best. 
I own festool and a bunch of it and it's not the best

Your the one who goes on all the time about how great trex is because you use it
Your the one who goes on all the time about how great your wife's job is
You the one all all the time goes on about how good Mafell is
You the one that all the time goes on about great your caddy

See your projecting and I know the faults and pros of everything I own. I don't say it's the best just because I own it unlike your self!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaxyaks said:


> True, but when you compare the models that the manufacturer uses to calculate their max payload and towing numbers...the 2500's win...which it's kinda silly to think it would be any other way...and I believe Ram has em beat



That's not what the argument was about. It was about F150's not having the capability to carry stuff so a 3/4 ton is needed. No where on this thread have I or anyone else said that. Other than the people who have 3/4tons with lower payloads than 1/2tons. They just sour their trucks ain't got the payload of a F150. Yeah the same 1/2tons they bash all the time for having no capability. It's almost like there's a 3/4+ ton club where if you don't drive one Dailey or buy one then your not good enough. 

Just like when spencer recently wS looking down on a guy because he had a **** truck compared to him!


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

On the 2015 f-150 you also cannot have both the top payload and top towing in the same vehicle. Kinda silly to me. To get the top towing it's comes from the ecoboost, top payload comes from the 5.0. So you have to pick which one you need more. The thing about towing with a 1/2 to, you can get a lot more moving than the max, but stopping it and twisting frames is a different story


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

Is there a 1/2 ton on the market that has the same or better capability than a 3/4 ton? Same years and similarly equipped? I have a 3/4 ton and a 1/2 ton, a couple of days ago I had over 3k in beams in the bed. I am often at 2500-3k in the bed of the 3/4 ton The 1/2 ton wouldn't cut it...not to mention the stopping and handling issues


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaxyaks said:


> On the 2015 f-150 you also cannot have both the top payload and top towing in the same vehicle. Kinda silly to me. To get the top towing it's comes from the ecoboost, top payload comes from the 5.0. So you have to pick which one you need more. The thing about towing with a 1/2 to, you can get a lot more moving than the max, but stopping it and twisting frames is a different story



Of course you can't because it's all based on vehicle weight and gvrw which these guys don't get. If you get the 6.2 over the ecoboost then your gonna be looking at less payload because the engines heavier. Not buy a bunch but as you add more and more options your truck has less payload and tow capacity.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> Where did I say it was a personal attack? I'm not taking this personal unless you calling me a liar about what I'm saying. You just as uneducated on truck payload and tow capacities as he is. I used to be the same until I tried to figure out my my dealer told me I had 3000lb payload capacity but my sticker on door said 900lb! just because they say it tows that as a max it don't mean every model does. My truck has over 2000lb of options over a stick 1/2ton. Same rules apply to every model of vehicle made.


Just because someone questions you does not mean they are calling you a liar. Chill.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Spencer said:


> Just because someone questions you does not mean they are calling you a liar. Chill.


Someone didn't take tea at 2:00..:whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaxyaks said:


> Is there a 1/2 ton on the market that has the same or better capability than a 3/4 ton? Same years and similarly equipped?



Yes there's a few. The f150 has lost a bunch of weight. The 3/4tins have not. So this current model year and for the next few years has a bunch of f150's that have a higher payload than 3/4tons with same options. The trucks way lighter than a 3/4ton so like for like they will be the same or better depending on options. Again it's all based on your GVRW and your curb weight.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> Of course you can't because it's all based on vehicle weight and gvrw which these guys don't get. If you get the 6.2 over the ecoboost then your gonna be looking at less payload because the engines heavier. Not buy a bunch but as you add more and more options your truck has less payload and tow capacity.


I understand that, I thought it was a pretty stupid move on fords part to split max capability


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Just because someone questions you does not mean they are calling you a liar. Chill.



I didn't say you were calling me a liar. If you are saying I'm wrong about how payloads are calculated and that all 2500hd's have same payload then yeah you may be calling me a liar or you just don't know how payloads are calculated. I'm guessing you don't know how payload capacities are calculated.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

blacktop said:


> Someone didn't take tea at 2:00..:whistling


No kiddin. :no:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaxyaks said:


> I understand that, I thought it was a pretty stupid move on fords part to split max capability



That same thing happens on any other vehicle too not just ford. That's why they all have a little star next to the figures to see small print for true info. Most people ignore the small print though so they really think they have max everything with a king ranch with 8ft bed 4wd and every option.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> Yes there's a few. The f150 has lost a bunch of weight. The 3/4tins have not. So this current model year and for the next few years has a bunch of f150's that have a higher payload than 3/4tons with same options. The trucks way lighter than a 3/4ton so like for like they will be the same or better depending on options. Again it's all based on your GVRW and your curb weight.


Define a few, if you equip a 2015 F150 with a crew cab and 4x4 I'm pretty sure you won't come near the 3300 payload capacity that my 3/4 tonequipped with those features has...also 6.4 bed...I really don't know any 3/4 ton crew cab 4x4 whose payload will not beat the F150 identically equipped. So saying there are a bunch of f150's with the same options as 3/4 tons is very misleading.

I won't even discuss towing, as that same equipped truck described above is rated for 15,000 pounds.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Oh so you wanna play the make stuff up game too. You know when someone has lost the argument as they make **** up. Show me where I said "carries more maximum weight"
> 
> Let me remind you what I said. Based on configuration f150's have a payload higher than a lot of 3/4tons. I never once said that 1/2 tons have a higher maximum payload capacity but if you want to prove me wrong then quote me or your as full of **** as a few others on here. Liars don't go down well with me mike and it's gets to me when people resort to making **** up because they can argue anything with facts.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> That same thing happens on any other vehicle too not just ford. That's why they all have a little star next to the figures to see small print for true info. Most people ignore the small print though so they really think they have max everything with a king ranch with 8ft bed 4wd and every option.


I know rams maxs can be had in the same vehicle....


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> BCConstruction said:
> 
> 
> > Oh so you wanna play the make stuff up game too. You know when someone has lost the argument as they make **** up. Show me where I said "carries more maximum weight"
> ...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaxyaks said:


> Define a few, if you equip a 2015 F150 with a crew cab and 4x4 I'm pretty sure you won't come near the 3300 payload capacity that my 3/4 tonequipped with those features has...also 6.4 bed...I really don't know any 3/4 ton crew cab 4x4 whose payload will not beat the F150 identically equipped. So saying there are a bunch of f150's with the same options as 3/4 tons is very misleading.
> 
> I won't even discuss towing, as that same equipped truck described above is rated for 15,000 pounds.



First of where are you getting you payload capacity from. Are you using what chevy says is the max payload or are you weighting your truck and taking that amount of your GVRW? 

The reason why some f150's end up with higher payload is because of the Alloy body. When you spec say a 6.5ft bed and crew cab there's a bunch of weight there in just the bed and extra can length that gets added to the weight of the 3/4 because of the steel and not into the f150 because it's lighter in the first place and adding the extra bed and can adds less than the 3/4 as I just said.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Closed pending cleanup.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

OK. Cleaned up the last page.

In summary:

F150 rules
No wait Chevy 2500 is awesome
Spencer drives a van, so he is out
Dodge may be king after all
Toyota Tundra is nice but maybe not that nice.


OK, continue.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Again you couldn't be anymore wrong. That would mean I must like Apple because I have a bunch of them. If anything it's you who thinks everything you own or use is the best.
> 
> I own Apple and a bunch of it and it's not the best.
> I own festool and a bunch of it and it's not the best
> ...


Show where I ever said Trex was great. I've always contended that I like Fiberon better. Mafell is better what can I say. My wife does have a great job. And my brand new caddy is very comfortable. Did I mention it was the 2014 motor trend car of the year? :laughing:


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

Is it true that the new Chevys come with built in hand warmers in the tailgate?


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Warren said:


> OK. Cleaned up the last page.
> 
> In summary:
> 
> ...


And I am really disappointed that a certain cannabis imbibing cabin chinker from Colorado never got the chance to weigh in on this subject.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Warren said:


> OK. Cleaned up the last page.
> 
> In summary:
> 
> ...


Sheesh.....buy a FORD & end your problems...:thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

griz said:


> Sheesh.....buy a FORD & end your problems...:thumbup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> Again I keep seeing this and your proof of this is what? Or is it just your opinion that half tons ain't designed to work at their capacity for lengths of time?



They can work at their capacity. But a 3/4 ton will do the same job for longer because its stronger. 

1. Solid Front axle. (Ford/Dodge)
2.Stronger Transmission.
3. Bigger ring gear
4.bigger brakes
5.Better cooling
6 Stronger Steering Components
7 Full floating axles, vs semi float.


For Fords, the 3/4 ton is identical to the 1 ton except the rear block is 2" shorter than the 1 ton. 

If you think you can tow 10k lb with a f-150 for as many miles and do it safely you are delusional. Many 3/4 1 ton truck are intentionally de-rated for a gvw under 10'000 lb for insurance and registration reasons.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

griz said:


> Sheesh.....buy a FORD & end your problems...:thumbup:



Farther in laws chevy is in again for new engine. Think he's on his 5/6th engine in 2 trucks under warranty let alone all the trans he had. He's chevy loyal but he's thinking about jumping ship on next truck. He's herring rid of it before warranty is up so will be interesting to see what he picks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

JT Wood said:


> They can work at their capacity. But a 3/4 ton will do the same job for longer because its stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And your proof of this is? No one upto yet has been able to prove that the f150 can't handle at its capacity. Mine has done fine for almost 6 years at its max capacity so your telling me mines an odd result! Might want to tell that to my mate who has a platinum that tows a 6 horse trailer around the US and my other mate who tows a 30keg beer trailer filly kitted out all around to concert venues in the us. Also maybe the few thousand members on the RV forums who combined have billions of miles towing their trailers. 

Perhaps show some proof to refute these people's experiences. 

Upto yet not one person on this thread has backed up their comments with anything but opinion. 

Good luck


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> And your proof of this is? No one upto yet has been able to prove that the f150 can't handle at its capacity. Mine has done fine for almost 6 years at its max capacity so your telling me mines an odd result! Might want to tell that to my mate who has a platinum that tows a 6 horse trailer around the US and my other mate who tows a 30keg beer trailer filly kitted out all around to concert venues in the us. Also maybe the few thousand members on the RV forums who combined have billions of miles towing their trailers.
> 
> Perhaps show some proof to refute these people's experiences.
> 
> ...


Telling us your fil lost 6 engines and your mate (lol) tows 6 horses all over the country, means nothing if you can't prove it to us either.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Telling us your fil lost 6 engines and your mate (lol) tows 6 horses all over the country, means nothing if you can't prove it to us either.



Im still waiting on you to prove everything I called you out on. There's nothing for me to prove until you can back up the crap that flys from your trap.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Nooooooooo. You opened it up again. Make it stop. Make it stop.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

That black 150 parked next to my red Tundra is smaller by comparison and I have 700# of gutter coil in mine.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Barri, just post specs on a 2015 f-150 and a 3/4 ton Chevy with the same mods, figure the capacity for both, and end the argument. That's all it takes. Put the facts out there. End it once and for all.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Spencer said:


> Barri, just post specs on a 2015 f-150 and a 3/4 ton Chevy with the same mods, figure the capacity for both, and end the argument. That's all it takes. Put the facts out there. End it once and for all.


I wish I could double thank this.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> And your proof of this is? No one upto yet has been able to prove that the f150 can't handle at its capacity. Mine has done fine for almost 6 years at its max capacity so your telling me mines an odd result! Might want to tell that to my mate who has a platinum that tows a 6 horse trailer around the US and my other mate who tows a 30keg beer trailer filly kitted out all around to concert venues in the us. Also maybe the few thousand members on the RV forums who combined have billions of miles towing their trailers.
> 
> Perhaps show some proof to refute these people's experiences.
> 
> ...


What's to back up or prove? 

I didn't dispute the capacity of a half ton. I said a 3/4 Ton will do the same job as a half ton longer and safer due to its stronger components. Plus it has a higher capacity to boot.

That's just common sense


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> That black 150 parked next to my red Tundra is smaller by comparison and I have 700# of gutter coil in mine.



So your back and still nothing to back up what you say. Ai t it funny how tundras payload was reduced by 400lb by their ratings when tested under SAE J2807 but the F150's increased over what ford rated before the rest. But hey keep thinking your Toyota is better than the f150! Cheap truck = cheap truck. I even looked at the platinum tundra not long ago. Talk about a budget copy of the ford platinum.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Spencer said:


> Barri, just post specs on a 2015 f-150 and a 3/4 ton Chevy with the same mods, figure the capacity for both, and end the argument. That's all it takes. Put the facts out there. End it once and for all.


I wish I could double thank this again.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Barri, just post specs on a 2015 f-150 and a 3/4 ton Chevy with the same mods, figure the capacity for both, and end the argument. That's all it takes. Put the facts out there. End it once and for all.


Already tried. Cant find a detailed Payload guide for Chevys 2500's. Find me the Guide that shows exact weights based on model and gvrw then i can do a comparison.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> Already tried. Cant find a detailed Payload guide for Chevys 2500's. Find me the Guide that shows exact weights based on model and gvrw then i can do a comparison.



Fords website was better than Chevys. I couldn't get there website to list capacities on my browser earlier. In any case it's my bedtime. 

I do have to wonder how you can be making this argument with 100% certainty when you do not even have the actual numbers? Doesn't that itself show that you're bsing just as much as anyone. Where did you get the facts you've been basing your argument on?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Guys, if you must sling ...whatevers at each other, take it to PMs. 

We don't need this sort of thing here.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

This might help

http://www.chevrolet.com/2014-silverado-2500hd-heavy-duty-trucks/specs/capabilities.html

http://www.ford.com/trucks/f150/specifications/payload/

http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/towing_guide/


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The truck died when International Harvester made their last old school pick up.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Fords website was better than Chevys. I couldn't get there website to list capacities on my browser earlier. In any case it's my bedtime.
> 
> I do have to wonder how you can be making this argument with 100% certainty when you do not even have the actual numbers? Doesn't that itself show that you're bsing just as much as anyone. Where did you get the facts you've been basing your argument on?


It's easy to get Ford payload and towing cpapcitys based on model. Because the use a Standard SAE test and GM and Dodge dont so thats why most people who drive the above 2 have no idea of Payload or tow capacity unless they weight their trucks then deduct that from GVRW. 

Of course the 2500HD gonna have a total max payload higher than a F150 as a maximum because they have a higher GVRW to play with but when you Take into account the Next closest Model F150 Which is a 7850lb GVWR and has 3300LB payload capacisty yet a 9500LB 2500hd had only a 3633lb payload and then take into account the SAE J2807 as i meanted above which deducts 300lb and adds options that at least one third of buyers select which in total dedcuts about 500-800lb which the HD2500 does not abide by its pretty easy to figure out that they have a higher payload capacity.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I just checked the door sticker on my 2011 Dodge 3500 Crewcab Diesel 4x4. Max load occupants and bed combined = 10100 lbs.

The dang thing already weighs 8000# empty. 

That doesn't leave much leeway for bags of cement in the bed, or other fun stuff. 

On the plus side, the seats are air conditioned. 

So whacking fut. 

This is fun:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The truck died when International Harvester made their last old school pick up.


Them old cornbinders were quite a truck....:thumbsup:

My old logging partner had a '66 as I recall....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> I just checked the door sticker on my 2011 Dodge 3500 Crewcab Diesel 4x4. Max load occupants and bed combined = 10100 lbs.
> 
> The dang thing already weighs 8000# empty.
> 
> ...


Well at least you had the sense to check it and see what the payload really is. What was the payload advertised at?

Its ok i found it its rated at 4720lbs in their figures. This may be more or a little less but thats as close as i can get without knowing everything about the truck

Your truck prob weight more than 8000lb too. my F150 weights nearly 7000lb and your truck much bigger and i dont carry anything in it.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I looked at the window sticker, registration tag, and the door tag. I couldn't find any info on the GCWR, which is really what applies to my needs. I swear my old truck had GCWR printed on the door sticker


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Did I mention they don't make a f150 rated to carry more wieght than my 2500HD?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I can put 4010 pounds in the bed of my 78 C30 camper special.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It was 4015, but I gained a little weight this winter....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Did I mention they don't make a f150 rated to carry more wieght than my 2500HD?


Again Mike until you can post your curb weight of your truck how do you know this? 

based on our 2500HD which is a short bed, single cab set up solely for towing and payload capacity the F150 with the 5.0 in a single cab with 2wd has more payload capacity. 

perhaps show what model you have and what options it has and i will get you your curb weight ans show you how wrong you are. Or is this another thing you cant back up?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

JT Wood said:


> I just looked, according to what I read one configuration allows 3300 lb.
> That is impressive in itself. :thumbsup:
> 
> Nonetheless, a 3/4 ton is a stronger machine. Plus it has an 8'bed


I think he has been saying this the whole time, but everyone wanted to argue over it.


----------



## Jaxyaks (Nov 7, 2014)

BCConstruction said:


> It's easy to get Ford payload and towing cpapcitys based on model. Because the use a Standard SAE test and GM and Dodge dont so thats why most people who drive the above 2 have no idea of Payload or tow capacity unless they weight their trucks then deduct that from GVRW.
> 
> Of course the 2500HD gonna have a total max payload higher than a F150 as a maximum because they have a higher GVRW to play with but when you Take into account the Next closest Model F150 Which is a 7850lb GVWR and has 3300LB payload capacisty yet a 9500LB 2500hd had only a 3633lb payload and then take into account the SAE J2807 as i meanted above which deducts 300lb and adds options that at least one third of buyers select which in total dedcuts about 500-800lb which the HD2500 does not abide by its pretty easy to figure out that they have a higher payload capacity.




They don't always and not with all models
http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2013/04/why-your-pickup-trucks-tow-rating-is-bs.html

And Toyota has been using the standard since 2011, which the big three have not...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I think he has been saying this the whole time, but everyone wanted to argue over it.


And your right there with everyone. Why do you always exclude yourself? Everything you always accuse others of, you do just as much if not more.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok guys are you ready for this. I just called the dealer, found my truck from invoice, got my exact wieght. He asked and verified everything even down to the mirrors. He found my exact truck weight is 5629.8 lbs. So looks like I was wrong. Gvwr is 9300 so my payload is 3671. Did I mention my truck can carry more weight than any f150 out there? :laughing:

Bottom line is I was right about those extras not weighing much, the difference between my extras and the base was only 33 lbs. My truck will carry *3671 lbs*


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> So have you figured out your curb weight yet. It seems you can't quite wrap that pea brain around how payloads and tow capacity work. Just because they say that's your tow capacity it does not mean that's your tow capacity and it does not mean your payload either.
> 
> So far with your current setup your truck has less payload than a f150 so until you can prove it has not then it looks like your still wrong like you have been from the start.
> 
> But keep on thinking it has because it's sure making you look like a fool 😂


Eat your words. You don't need to be so rude dude. I'm not bad mouthing your sister here. Did you notice I got through all this without calling you names or insulting you? There's no need to act like a child.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Eat your words. You don't need to be so rude dude. I'm not bad mouthing your sister here. Did you notice I got through all this without calling you names or insulting you? There's no need to act like a child.



So you have your payload at last. Now deduct the 300lbs for the passengers which the SAE test had already removed from the 2015 F150 which your payload does not account for and we are at almost exactly the same payload as the F150 which you said couldn't carry what your truck can. How's it feel to keep being wrong.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> So you have your payload at last. Now deduct the 300lbs for the passengers which the SAE test had already removed from the 2015 F150 which your payload does not account for and we are at almost exactly the same payload as the F150 which you said couldn't carry what your truck can. How's it feel to keep being wrong.


My gross vehicle wieght includes people.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> So you have your payload at last. Now deduct the 300lbs for the passengers which the SAE test had already removed from the 2015 F150 which your payload does not account for and we are at almost exactly the same payload as the F150 which you said couldn't carry what your truck can. How's it feel to keep being wrong.


Then you need to deduct 300 lbs, from that 3300 you claim for ford


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> So you have your payload at last. Now deduct the 300lbs for the passengers which the SAE test had already removed from the 2015 F150 which your payload does not account for and we are at almost exactly the same payload as the F150 which you said couldn't carry what your truck can. How's it feel to keep being wrong.


Show me how where is removed from ford and not Chevy or I call bs


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Gross vehicle wieght which includes people minus curb wieght. Equals payload.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> So you have your payload at last. Now deduct the 300lbs for the passengers which the SAE test had already removed from the 2015 F150 which your payload does not account for and we are at almost exactly the same payload as the F150 which you said couldn't carry what your truck can. How's it feel to keep being wrong.


Almost doesn't count when you run your gums like this. It's down to the ounce. I still was right.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> My gross vehicle wieght includes people.



I'm not talking about GVRW. Mike perhaps learn the difference between GVRW and Curb weight. 

Your curb weight is the trucks weight plus anything. This includes a pencil to a bunch of tool boxes that's in the vehicle. 

As I said before add a bed liner you have less payload, add a truck rack you have less payload, add a truck cap you have less payload. your truck will never has the same curb weight it heft the factory with. I have over 400lbs of stuff in my truck that deducts away from my payload as it's always in there. 

What ever weight is left between your curb weight and GVRW is your payload. Your dealers only telling you what it's weight was when it left the factory. Deduct all that stuff and your still lower than a F150. Not by a lot but your within 100lbs which is close enough to not need a 3/4ton. Of course this is not considering towing. That's a whole different matter.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Almost doesn't count when you run your gums like this. It's down to the ounce. I still was right.


Doesn't matter you are wrong weren't you? :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Gross vehicle wieght which includes people minus curb wieght. Equals payload.



No Mike you have it backwards. Your curb weight is the weight of your truck when it leaves your house in the morning before you get to your supplier. What ever is left between curb weight and GVRW is your payload.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Show me how where is removed from ford and not Chevy or I call bs



As I said before SAE J2807 is currently on Toyota Tundra and f150. There's no 3/4 tons using this so the calculated loads have not been deducted from the 3/4tons. Which is why Toyota were hit with that 400lb of their capacity. Their truck couldn't pass the test with the weights they said it could. The F150 could. 

I highly doubt 3-4tons will ever do the SAE test as their specs are overrated on a lot of models and it will only damage the brands doing the tests.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm not talking about GVRW. Mike perhaps learn the difference between GVRW and Curb weight.
> 
> Your curb weight is the trucks weight plus anything. This includes a pencil to a bunch of tool boxes that's in the vehicle.
> 
> ...


You can't add my tool boxes and racks to help your argument no more then you can add my compressor. That's just silly we can only use things that are permanent on the truck from the factory. Other wise is just cargo. Our unless you add the exact same thing to the Ford then I'm still able to carry 71 lbs more. Even if your right about the people


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Doesn't matter you are wrong weren't you? :laughing:



No your figures prove I'm right. You said f150's can't carry what 3/4tons can yet they can and they do. I know your curb weight is more now than it was at the dealers. Their is not one person on here who's vehicle weights the same as it did when it left the factory. 

In the end of you don't know your curb weight you don't know your payload. I weight my truck once a year to keep on top of it and make sure I don't go over it as the fines are massive here. 

If you took 2 stripped models of the f150 and 2500 and did nothing to them at all the payloads would be almost identical because of the SAE tests on the 1/2tons taking into account a standard set of options and passenger weight. Which as I said 3/4tons do not have to deduct. 

Basically the payload you see is the payload you get with f150's unless you do what I do and load them out to the max with every option. Which is why I have such a **** payload.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> No your figures prove I'm right. You said f150's can't carry what 3/4tons can yet they can and they do. I know your curb weight is more now than it was at the dealers. Their is not one person on here who's vehicle weights the same as it did when it left the factory.
> 
> In the end of you don't know your curb weight you don't know your payload. I weight my truck once a year to keep on top of it and make sure I don't go over it as the fines are massive here.
> 
> ...


Anything in(boxes racks, etc.) my truck is payload. It's removable. If I add a compressor my wieght changes too. How can you use that as your argument?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> You can't add my tool boxes and racks to help your argument no more then you can add my compressor. That's just silly we can only use things that are permanent on the truck. Other wise is just cargo



I ain't using them to help my argument. I'm trying to explain to you how to figure out payload. You can't seem to get it through your head head that you don't get what they tell you they get. For the 1000th time go weight your truck with nothing in it but your day to day stuff. Get your curb weight then shazam there's your payload. 

I could base my payload on a striped truck like your self to inflat my figures but what does that prove. 

As I said after you account for the SAE tests a f150 can carry exactly the same as your truck can. 

And depending how both are optioned it they carry more or less 

Make any sense yet? Wakey wakey mcfly


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I ain't using them to help my argument. I'm trying to explain to you how to figure out payload. You can't seem to get it through your head head that you don't get what they tell you they get. For the 1000th time go weight your truck with nothing in it but your day to day stuff. Get your curb weight then shazam there's your payload.
> 
> I could base my payload on a striped truck like your self to inflat my figures but what does that prove.
> 
> ...


My day to day stuff can't be used either. Unless you add MY day to day stuff to the Ford. It's got to be apples to apples


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I ain't using them to help my argument. I'm trying to explain to you how to figure out payload. You can't seem to get it through your head head that you don't get what they tell you they get. For the 1000th time go weight your truck with nothing in it but your day to day stuff. Get your curb weight then shazam there's your payload.
> 
> I could base my payload on a striped truck like your self to inflat my figures but what does that prove.
> 
> ...


Yes based on nothing on or in the truck that's the only fair way to measure the capacities


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm not talking about GVRW. Mike perhaps learn the difference between GVRW and Curb weight.
> 
> *Your curb weight is the trucks weight plus anything. This includes a pencil to a bunch of tool boxes that's in the vehicle.*
> 
> ...


Your curb wieght doesn't include tool boxes tools or racks. 

The curb weight of your vehicle is the weight of the car with all of the standard equipment and amenities, but without any passengers, cargo or any other separately loaded items in it. Thus, the curb weight is the amount that the vehicle weighs when it's resting on the curb and not in use. This is generally the standard weight that the manufacturer assigns to the car.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Every site I checked on the Web excludes anything in the truck not from the factory. i.e. tools


curb weight

noun

the weight of an automobile without occupants or baggage.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm not talking about GVRW. Mike perhaps learn the difference between GVRW and Curb weight.
> 
> *Your curb weight is the trucks weight plus anything. This includes a pencil to a bunch of tool boxes that's in the vehicle.*
> 
> ...


So looks like you don't understand the proper way curb wieght is calculated. It doesn't include my pencil. :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

15 pages :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Pretty weak when a guy has to include my pencils in order to get my wieght up just to say he won. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

My 1500 drives like a car. My 2500 ride slightly more rough but handles weight better. My F350 pulls and handles heavy weight the best but is the most rough riding.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> No Mike you have it backwards. Your curb weight is the weight of your truck when it leaves your house in the morning before you get to your supplier. What ever is left between curb weight and GVRW is your payload.


That's not correct. Curb weight does not include a driver. So unless your truck leaves the house on its own, the weight of while you are driving it is not curb weight. 

As Mike said, payload = GVW - Curb weight. The addition of tool boxes, passengers, notebooks and pencils reduces payload, it doesn't increase curb weight. It's almost a pointless exercise in semantics because the math ends up the same either way.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

If all the chit in my truck effects my curb weight ....I'm screwed!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> If all the chit in my truck effects my curb weight ....I'm screwed!


It doesn't, Barri didn't know what the meaning of curb wieght was. So your good.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Don't any of you people have jobs that you should be working ?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've got jobs going that don't include me. So I'm planting flowers at my house. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Don't any of you people have jobs that you should be working ?


What are you doing on the web? Working?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

blacktop said:


> What are you doing on the web? Working?


I guess you could call it that :whistling


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> My day to day stuff can't be used either. Unless you add MY day to day stuff to the Ford. It's got to be apples to apples



That's got nothing to do with the argument. That's just a hint at how to calculate your payload as you gave no idea how it works. 

Do I need to remind you of why we were here. I said some f150's have higher payloads than 3/4 tons but you wouldn't accept that. But after digging deeper there hardly any 3/4ton configurations that end up with more payload than the f150. Mainly because they have the alloy bodies now which adds more payload and 3/4tons are heavy to begin with.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

This thread has run its course, pretty much downhill. 

Closed.


----------

